

How I Launched an Email Course to 500+ People - frist45
http://brandonhilkert.com/blog/how-i-launched-an-email-course/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=course-recap 

======
esdailycom
How did you market using Rubyweekly? Isn't it a curated email newsletter? Did
you advertise or were you lucky to be picked up by them?

------
philco
Love how hypothesis testing is spreading like wildfire. Books are products,
too.

